# Ray-Ban commercial starring a budgie



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

There's a Ray-Ban sunglasses commercial airing currently on TV here in the USA ,and on line, that is odd and interesting to us budgie-lovers for several reasons.

It features a lovely model wearing her Ray-Bans as she strolls the streets of some modern urban center in a subtropical location. (There are palm trees.) Then out of nowhere she spots an incongruous flowering cherry blossom tree. A bird flies into the scene and lights on a branch of this tree that doesn't belong there. And the bird doesn't belong there either for instead of it being a wild species it's a budgie. Here's a screen grab.










Now as if this all wasn't strange enough, this bears a striking resemblance to a certain antique fine china pattern called "Budgies and Blossoms" made by Royal Albert. We've discussed this pattern on another thread. Compare the above scene with the image used by Royal Albert a century ago. I have a sneaking suspicion that the art director for this commercial is either a budgie fancier or a collector of fine china...or both.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Totally both


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Definitely both!! What a random commercial, sounds like a dream scenario, haha. Unfortunately haven't seen it "in person" as I'm currently living in Korea but will tell my family to watch for it, haha. Maybe Mallorn would like to see her fellow budgies on TV


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's pretty cool!
I don't watch TV so I haven't seen the advertisement.
Thanks for capturing the screen shot and letting us know about it. 💚💚*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I have seen it here in Australia as well. Every time the budgie on the ad chirps my ladies go off cackling away.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I watched it on You Tube! How fun to see a budgie featured.*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I agree! The only other time I have seen budgies on tv was on an episode of David Attenborough I think !


----------

